# Youtube is not working helpppppp



## arian29 (Jul 3, 2014)

Youtube is not working. No videos are loading. In the quality options it only shows 240p irrespective of the video played. Everything loads on the you tube page except the video. Its just a black screen with noise or at time it just keeps loading.
I have cleaned all cookies. Flash plugin is up-to date. Videos are working perfectly on other sites. Tried multiple browsers.. firefox, ie and safari (all updated versions) but youtube videos wont start. 

- - - Updated - - -

Crap.. youtube isn't working on MTNL broadband. I connected my reliance and it worked perfectly. I checked with airtel 3g.. again worked fine.. back to mtnl broadband.. no video on youtube..


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2014)

It it's just the MTNL network which doesn't seem to work on Youtube, you may try to change DNS to Google or Open DNS. Google how to do that.
Report if it helps.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2014)

change the DNS to Google DNS and try opening youtube on Chrome.


----------



## ptraj2000 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have also a similar type of Problem. When I use My BSNL Broadband connection, it shows "an error occurred, Please try again later"... Learn more. and when I copy its Url and paste to ytd youtube down loader it gives the message that "failed...." But with the same settings I use Airtel 3g datacard. I can not only watch videos but even download them well in the above downloader. If any body coud find its solution then please suggest.


----------

